# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Клавиатура (keyboаrd)

## Asteriks

_У меня клава Genius. Удобная, мягко ходят клавиши, небольшая. А сейчас все за какими-то большими закруглёнными гоняются. Что в них хорошего? Расскажите про свою клавиатуру, может научусь чему, а то совсем профан. И какие самые лучшие? Для каких целей? Может, раскладка какая крутая или ещё что-то? Кстати, моя хоть удобная, но очень громкая._

----------


## Alex

А мене во че

----------


## Asteriks

Не вижу русского шрифта на клавишах. Есть?

----------


## HARON

У меня клава чёрная!:to_become_senile:

А если честно,перепробовал я их уже штук пять--разницы нету,главное что бы вам удобно было!

----------


## Alex

Все на месте (другого фото нету просто), а называется сие чудо Logitech Cordless Desktop EX100

----------


## Asteriks

Что-то вот такое у меня сейчас. Только enter другой формы.

----------


## Sanych

Моя старенькая [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

А моя сломалась и мне пришлось новую купить. Вот я и выбрала такую, мультимедийную, по просьбе детей. Хотя вроде себе покупала.

----------


## Jemal

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

А вот моя. Нравиться, что бы клавиши были низкопрофильными, как по мне, так удобнее.

----------


## Asteriks

Хм... Я похожую смотрела, не взяла из-за раскосой раскладки клавиш.

----------


## Jemal

Косые клавиши для того, что бы запястья меньше "закручивались", что бы не болели, не уставали...

----------


## Asteriks

Ну вот, а мне сказал продавец, что привычнее будет прямая раскладка. Разница была в 2 тысячи. Моя 44 тысячи, та вроде 46.

----------


## Jemal

Я свою за 33 купил, хотел взять понаваротестей, но денег нужны были.
Единственный минус на моей, что нету клавиш для переключения между песнями, ну еще и скрол хотелось бы)

----------


## Asteriks

Я мультимедиа ещё не пробовала. Ну-ка, Джемальчик, опиши, что к чему. Кратенько так, минут на 40. Самая дешёваЯ стоила 19 тысяч. Меня чего-то на более дорогую потянуло.

----------


## Alex

Хотелось бы эту  Но кусается очень

----------


## Jemal

Ну что описывать... У меня присутствуют быстрые клавиши для браузера, но я ими не пользуюсь. По плееру: запустить проигрыватель (только незнаю как настроить что бы открывался AIMP, а не WM), стоп, play/pause, громче, тише.

----------


## SDS

всяких было, сыны ломали в полгода
по мне лучше Chicony для работы нет

----------


## Patron

Клавиатура A4tech, кнопки малые, сама по себе тихая. Очень удобная т.к.по бокам входы для Аудио гарнитур, а также для микрофона. С другой стороны вход для USB. Также есть 6 дополнительных клавиш в самом верху, для мультимедии. Очень удобная, дешёвая, и любимая

----------


## Irina

*Patron*, фото плиз в студию ))

----------


## Patron

*Техническая характеристика:*

*Главная особенность модели* – наличие удлинителя для наушников и микрофона

Плоский дизайн и традиционное серебристо-черное оформление

Традиционная раскладка + 6 горячих клавиш мультимедиа

Разъем-удлинитель для наушников и микрофона

*«Ноутбучный»* ход клавиш

*Цвет русской раскладки:* Белый

*Совместимость:* Windows 98/Me/2000/XP (x64)/MCE2005/VISTA

*Интерфейс:* PS/2

*Комплектация:*
Проводная компьютерная мультимедийная клавиатура


У меня чуть-чуть другой дизайн. Отличие 10%

----------

